# Dying Leaves



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

After about 2 weeks of a new water sprite leaf coming in it starts to turn dark green and then fuzzy alage covers it. I think that means the leaves may be dieing after a little while. Here is a picture: 

you click on it for an enlargment. I have no co2, I use ferts. Flourish, I have sand as a substrate.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Try letting it float, they tend to do better if not planted in the substrate.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I tried to grow a water sprite submerged, but it just died on me. I'm sure if I had let it float it would have lived.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a calcium and nitrogen defficiency. Water parameters?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

The same thing happens in my water sprite on top of the water too. Also I am unsure weather the hairs on the dead plant is alage. since when I look more closely the hairs look kinds white. Also when the water sprite plant's leaves dies is sprouts jouviniles. I have harvested all the jouviniles from all the leaves that died. Now I have kind of a plant nursery. Anyway, My water params are:

PH: 7.0/6.9
GH:2
KH:2

Sory this is all I can provide at the moment and yes I know my KH is low I am resolving that.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I am almost sure your lacking calcium. Your GH is very low. Maybe also magnesium.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

hmmm, would adding sea shells help that? I think I have the same problem...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm... I agree, I beleve I have a proper maginisum level though as I use Flurish it contains maginisum as a element. Well I'll try and get my GH up. My Ph is gonna need to go up anyway, my Gh is usially much higher. So you beleve a higher calicum level would help out my plants?


----------

